# average age of a motorhome owner



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

sorry to bring up an old thread, but i was just sat thinking whats the average age of a motorhome owner so did a search and come up with this thread. im only 32 and the missis is 37 and have never come across any one around our age, as others have said we have a grumpy teenager who only wants to go if a mate can come or if we are going out of the uk shes in the van faster than a rat up a drainpipe only to start moaning when the credit runs out on her mobile. we have a 3 year old who loves going she cant get enough of playing with the other kids on sites, so i was wondering where do all the young familys go with there motorhome?


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

34 with no nippers


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Gill 39 me 40  

Kids 13 & 16

Richard...


----------



## 115930 (Aug 24, 2008)

Me 36 and Dan 29....no kiddies yeepee we tend to be the youngest on any sites we've been on but then again we are members of the caravan club where the average age of a member seems to be the mid eightys  although we must admit that everyone has been really friendly and helpful.


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

44 and 37 one teenager who cost us a fortune only wanted to go on a site with internet and the mobile bill a nightmare he would not come out of the MH either. Now 18 and does not come anymore


----------



## skylark_irl (Nov 10, 2008)

42 and 40, with girls aged 7 & 5. Full of the joys of MHing still.


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Me 48 Sandra 54


----------



## Ven (Aug 12, 2008)

Me 40, hubbie 46 - no kids  

Only just started out so not sure about average ages on sites yet.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We used to be 26 and 27 but that was a long time ago.

G


----------



## 1300man (Dec 30, 2008)

hi im 52 better half 45 two money drainers 21 and 17 girls,no time for me till they want something,money 9 times out of 10,or fix the car/bike.


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

My wife and I are 65 & 67yrs old.Spend most of our time on adult only sites. Are we miserable buggers? :evil: 
Reg


----------



## 1300man (Dec 30, 2008)

maybe but i see you got a 1300 then no ,he ,he,ive got one to,puts a big  every time i take it for a spin.


----------



## 109353 (Jan 20, 2008)

*ages*

me 39, good lady 31

kids 14 (boy)
12 going on 21 (girl)
9 going on 5 (girl)

i think we like going away more than they do, offered to take them to disneyland for xmas and they said no!


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

an austin 1300?

too quick by half! 8O


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

We are both under 50 and one teenage son 15 who now refuses to get in the M/H shame as we brought a six berth but then we do have a St Bernard who refuses to get out of the M/H until he spots the beach.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

37 now  but was 34 when I started mh'ing. Doesn't time fly 

Karl


----------



## 1300man (Dec 30, 2008)

hi johng same c, c. but 100mph faster.


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

63 AND 62 FOR THE YOUNG LADY, ITS BLOODY HARD WORK KEEPING UP WITH HER.

John


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

> hi johng same c, c. but 100mph faster.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

me 58 now erself 56 i think

M/hs for 3 years

Tuggers for 22 years

campers for 4 years

Dave P n Mag P


----------



## tekkiesteve (Mar 6, 2008)

Sammy and myself both forty 3 girls 13,18 months and 6 months old, we love Devon and Cornwall.
Going here soon http://pentewansands.com/


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I am 42 Drew is 45 sprogs 11 and 15 - would swap 15 for silverscreen at moment am thinking that bit one sided so would pay extra £100 just to make sure got rid quick!

We go on local meets alot and they have plenty of sprogs going good fun cos kids entertain themselves!

Greenie


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

40 and 40 with 2 dogs aged 12 and 11.


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

do i win the youngest member award then? myself and the wife are both 24, no kids as of yet! Quite often get some funny looks, and have been asked if i've borrowed it from my dad! :lol:


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

me 50 and retired her 52 and keeping us both. (only joking dear honest)

ian


----------



## COLIN_TEC580 (Feb 3, 2007)

44 but have had motorhomes from the age of 22


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Me 44, she 44 and both nearly 45. 3 kids 16,12,9.The 16 year old dont like going away.She has only been once with us.  

steve


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Chigman said:


> Me 44, she 44 and both nearly 45. 3 kids 16,12,9.The 16 year old dont like going away.She has only been once with us.
> 
> steve


Im 95 and I think my wife is 25

I dont let her drive though


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Me 46, he 50 - two aging dogs, bully and heinz 57 - kids 22 and 24. 24 comes occasionally mit grandson - another story!!!! In tent if I pay!!!!! (more for grandson)or for day out if close enough. Had van since march last year - although have been caravaners when kids were little.

karen


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Me 46, he 50 - two aging dogs, bully and heinz 57 - kids 22 and 24. 24 comes occasionally mit grandson - another story!!!! In tent if I pay!!!!! (more for grandson)or for day out if close enough. Had van since march last year - although have been caravaners when kids were little.

karen


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Too old to count anymore but remember when the milk was delivered and the bread, when central heating was unheard of, or even double glazing, when Bill Haley first arrived and Elvis followed and 78 records - but then I know a lot on here remember when the baker brought his bread by a horse drawn cart....so not that old....

65-62...so not old really, just some days feel it!!

Carol


----------



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

me 44 and wife 48 ,four kids ,3 girls 1 boy ,26,24 21 and 15 year old who went all the way to croatia with us, and her and a friend slept all the way , and missed all the scenery ,loves everyones motorhome but ours and try to always get the double bed to herself ,,,,,,,,,,bless them


----------



## leedsalix (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm 33, David is 32, Charlie the cocker spaniel is 4, we've had the camper for 3 months, and are loving every minute of it!

No more wet canvas and earwigs for us!


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Goes to show how wrong the researchers are - most say that the motor home owner is 50+ with kids that have flown the nest, and have downsized house to finance it.

But I always find most to be around the mid thirties upwards, some do not have any kids, and many have mortgages!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

carol said:


> I know a lot on here remember when the baker brought his bread by a horse drawn cart....so not that old....
> Carol


Some of us can remember DELIVERING groceries with a horse and cart!

Tco


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

This thread has made me feel old. I remember being the youngest on sites at 20 with my first camper a VW of course. I'm now 40, that was a shock to the system. My partner is 49 and slowley edging to the big 50. We have had motorhomes for 20 years now.....it seems like last summer we started and i was in second year at university.......oh those were the days!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Well we hit both ends of spectrum me being 51 and him a mere 37, well at least I have a driver for a good few years  We have a 9 year old who comes with us. Did have 17 year old but he out grew it at 15 . 

Mandy


----------



## welshtust (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm 35 and the Wife's 27, 3 year old girl, 1 year old boy.
Most of our trips are to festivals, food not music.
Hope to get on a MHF Rally this year.


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

Me-34, Wayne-49, Emma-6. Haven't managed to escape for any more than 2 nights so far (still waiting to sell :evil: ) but the last outing was to Graig Wen, Arthog, on the Mawwdach Estuary. Beautiful scenery, no facilities as such but we were happy to be together, go for long walks nd watch dvds. I'm sure that will change when Emma hits her teens...


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Me 61 , wife 45, daughter 23 and living away from home.

But, what is age? When our daughter left home at 18 to live with her boyfriend, we bought a Motorbike. Nice sensible Honda Deauville 650 so we could tour and enjoy our time alone together. I had to get a licence as I just hadn't bothered as a teenager. Within 4 months we swapped the Deauville for a Honda Blackbird as the other one was too tame. 115 mph against 175mph - no contest :wink: :wink: 

Now 5 years later we bought our MH and are going to take a year off and tour Europe. Our daughter is disgusted we have bought one and when we threatened to come and visit her and park outside and hang a cable through the window for hook-up, she nearly had kittens.

We've done more stupid things in the last ten years than in the previous 20 so I know what they mean by "born again".

So the moral is, be the age you feel. 

So, Me 23 wifey 18 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

We're a matched pair, both Sandra & I are 40, no breadsnappers or animals - miserable sods! :lol: 

Just coming up to our first anniversary with the van, loving every minute of it. Seeing more of Britain than we have for some time, it's amazing what's on your doorstep, well apart from the weather, but that doesn't stop us. No such thing as bad weather, just bad preparation!!


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

thats suprised me i thought it was mainly retired people that had motorhomes in the uk :wink: how wrong was i :lol:


----------



## 100000 (Jul 11, 2006)

*average age of motorhome owner*

Me 74 and wife 72 are we nearing the end ?


----------



## hooter (Jan 19, 2009)

Am I right in thinking when you get to a certain age, how old you are doesn't come into the equation either you can't be bothered or dont want to be reminded.
Am I wrong in thinking most (though not all) replies come from youngsters wanting to shout how early they were able to do this.
some replies point to campsites being full of old people, but dont knock them as many have led intresting lives and are full of info but were unable to do this at an early age.
They have a wealth of experience you can tap into and you can even get used to the smell of wee..
Oh I'm 39 partner 32 and 2 year old we've been fulltiming 6 years
can I put my hand down now?


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Im 46and Neil is 45, our children are 29,24,22, and 1 grandson 9 years old. We have caravanned, trailer tented, and camped most of our married life. Sometimes touring and camping with our motorbike. We have had a motorhome for the last year, we tend to tow a large bmw bike so we have the best of both worlds. Yippee


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

age is just a number, health is the most important thing ( me 57 she 54 and in quite good health) i think :roll: :roll:


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*age*

me 47 nearing 48........lady Dinger 44.

My two ankle biters are now 19 & 21 .....my good ladys son 27

I use to believe we were the youngest motorhomers in the U.K............
but due to this forum i now know differently.

By the way iam also morphing into a misserable old git......


----------



## 504329lt (Nov 6, 2006)

I am 41, our son is 8.

If you want a good variety of ages, go to some music festivals. Glastonbury has a massive family campervan area. My parents (father, 73) also come


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Me 45 Florence 43 - who has a 17 year old son living with his father in Provence.  He thoroughly enjoys the motorhome life when he travels with us. 
I started MHing when I was 10 in 1973 when my father bought a CIM Bedouin on a Bedford (incredible luxury then!!!). Met Florence in 1977 on a campsite in Salzburg, Austria (she was MHing with her parents from France). Married 30 years later - at the Mirabell Palace in Salzburg (seemed the right thing to do....) after losing contact for over 20 years......

you never know what life will deal you........
keep safe
Carl & Flo


----------



## dees46ex (Jul 31, 2008)

*age*

Hello all
i am 56 Orla is 38 and our boys are 10 and 1
we started mhing in 2008 and love it
kind regards
damin purcell


----------



## GOVER (May 1, 2005)

59 wife 50, with 6 children all boys - youngest 19,12 and 11 still in tow.


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

1300man said:


> hi johng same c, c. but 100mph faster.


I was pretty fast in a 1300 panda car back in the sixties,but I think the CB1300 Honda would beat it.

Reg.


----------



## dannyktm (Oct 26, 2008)

*Age*

Im 27! so is mygirlfreind we have 2 King Charles cav's age 3, got my 1st Motorhome when I was 23 Brand new Rimor sailor 645tc, and now have and love the New Adria, We are often looked at like we stole it and have been asked if our parents would like an paper for the next morning in one site!

Love it though! off around europe for a 2 year tour (minimum) starting late spring early summer.

Danny.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Age*



dannyktm said:


> Im 27! so is mygirlfreind we have 2 King Charles cav's age 3, got my 1st Motorhome when I was 23 Brand new Rimor sailor 645tc, and now have and love the New Adria, We are often looked at like we stole it and have been asked if our parents would like an paper for the next morning in one site!
> 
> Love it though! off around europe for a 2 year tour (minimum) starting late spring early summer.
> 
> Danny.


I loved this line mate.........

"We are often looked at like we stole it "

That cracked me up. :lol:

steve


----------



## kkclassic (Oct 26, 2008)

Well I am 58 and my partner is 75 and we have just bought our bus and have enjoyed all of it immensely so far.

Age is irrelevant surely it is how you use your time that is more important.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

I am 45 wife 42 and 3 kids 14, 12, and 10.



Derek


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

Buy the teenager an ipod and get her to search the internet for places to go!


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm impressed by the number of couples with large age spreads. We have 20 years between us. I have 5 kids ranging in age from 39 to 7 and 5 grandchildren with the 6th in the hopper. I'm doing a do over, so I have to live like a 45 year old. It's very good for one's health actually.


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

This has got to be one of the most, if not the most, interesting postings on this site. My gob has been well and truely smacked!!!

Like many others my impression was that MH owners were in the afternoon of their lives. I think a recent surevy done by/for the CC confirmed this. But how wrong I was.

I'm 39 (40 in 2 weeks), wife already 40 and no kids. I've been MH'ing since 5/6 with parents at first (obviously!) and then got to own my own Toyota Hiace about 10 years ago. Sold this and moved to caravans for 7 years before seeing the light and going back to MH. 

Bikemad99 made me laugh though when he said that he prefers "adult only sites". I assume he's referring to camp sites and not internet sites!!!


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

[php:1:af23fc1122]We used to be 26 and 27 but that was a long time ago[/php:1:af23fc1122]

Too right Grizzly, over 36 years ago.....


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Too right Grizzly, over 36 years ago.....


Ah but you're only as old as you feel...so they tell me anyway !

G


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

im 34 and my girls is 33 

with a 10 yr old
and a 4 yr old


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

I'm 45 and Tracy is 42>
The boys Liam 8 and Joe 2
Both have been camping since they were born with Joe's first time on the 2007 France rally at 3 months old>
We normally go to local camping sites (North France Belgium etc ) for medium holidays of a week for longer we spend a few days traveling south staying on Aires or municipal sites then stay on a good site for the main part for the kids to play.


----------



## 119067 (Dec 30, 2008)

Me 44 Mrs ratman 47 

Had our 1st MH 3 weeks havent used it yet  

Two girls 23 & 18

The 18 year old has allready booked her place (with boyfriend in tow) :roll: 

untill we explained that its a two birth and they will have to sleep in the awning :lol: 

That should give us a few weekends away ALONE till the weather gets better


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Age*

Only the young uns are posting :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

Only 41, Oh and how do I keep my youth? by giving her money, furs and diamonds. :lol:


----------



## markmi (Oct 29, 2008)

*age*

i am 37 and wife is 40 kids are 12 and 13, they love the motorhome, but do seem to do a lot of just sitting inside, and dont want to do much more than that, went to Holland last August, site had theme and water park, never saw the kids at all.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Another age thread!!!!

Me 38 better half 25, i have 4 children Ages from 17 - 4 that'll teach me, still its fun with 6 of us in the MH


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Me 39, Missus 43. 2 boys 8 & 6, 4 yr old girl...in a camper van!


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

Rislar said:


> Another age thread!!!!


 YES, but your a little bit older now!!! 8O

You know when your`re growing old Rislar when your knees buckel and your belt won`t. :lol:


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Both 33 with a 10 month boy. He sleeps better in the MH than he does at home!! Then again so do I.


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

So whats the answer? ](*,)


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

34 ? 

and pie avoidance 8O


----------

